# Classical Music



## NerdyMunk (Mar 7, 2008)

You get sucked into it and it makes you so relaxed, well, it happened to me. If it doesn't to you, I don't know what is wrong with you.

Anyone else?


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 7, 2008)

Some like it some hate it, personal preference. 

Personally I LOVE the shit. I don't listen to it very offten though. But I have about 15 classical CDs.


----------



## TopazThunder (Mar 7, 2008)

One of my favorite genres. Pity that's the only name for it though because there is Classical, Baroque, Renaissance, Chamber, and a slew of other sub-genres/eras in there. Any composers/musicians you have a preference for?


----------



## ZentratheFox (Mar 7, 2008)

I listen to it a lot on XM radio, and I just downloaded a crapload of foxamoore's stuff. Very good and calming music.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 7, 2008)

Usually I do not care who the artist is, just soothes me. Even enough to try to force me to sleep. I'm yawning all the time, and I can't stop it


----------



## quill (Mar 7, 2008)

I highly recommend E.S. Posthumus's Unearthed. Amazing music on that CD. Well worth the money.


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 7, 2008)

beethoven, sebastian bach, Vincenzo Ugolini, Francesco Antonio Baldassare (bonus points for violins) <3


----------



## Aden (Mar 7, 2008)

quill said:
			
		

> I highly recommend E.S. Posthumus's Unearthed. Amazing music on that CD. Well worth the money.



New CD's out as well.

I love classical, as long as it's not the overly bouncy, happy kind.


----------



## Kommodore (Mar 7, 2008)

It's pretty hit and miss with me, I don't like a lot of the classical songs I hear, but the ones I do like, are hands down my favorite. I have never heard any song by anyone I like more than Moonlight Sonata, that shnaz is great.


----------



## Arbiter (Mar 8, 2008)

same with commodoreKitty, kind of a hit and miss. i peresonally prefer Frederic Chopin, after hearing his music in Eternal Sonata.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Mar 8, 2008)

Classical music is good for FPS!


----------



## Molotov (Mar 8, 2008)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> Classical music is good for FPS!



I deem your comment God worthy, because ish true.
I finally got "Fur Elise" after wondering what it was called when I's watched "It". 

I love the genre, very relaxing to me.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 8, 2008)

I like classical rather a lot, but I still need to get more in tune with it. Usually I don't pay too close to the genre of a song, so long as I like it and it carries good melody, instrumentation, and composition. Naturally classical as a whole appeals the most. xD I especially like J. S. Bach's works (Fantasia and Fugue in G Minor, BWV 542 -- brilliant underdog of a song), though some others are quite nice.

A friend of mine actually ordered a CD that some songs of were played on the local classical radio as a courtesy (so long as I ripped and sent MP3s to him), too -- Irish classical-ish stuff, some of which would practically be perfect for a soundtrack. Silver Apples of the Moon, in case anyone's heard of it.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 8, 2008)

Hmm... This is the first time I've seen this thread.

Do any of you like opera?


----------



## Aden (Mar 9, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> Do any of you like opera?



I don't listen to it regularly, but I am usually in awe of the vocalists' talents when I do hear it.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 9, 2008)

Classical music is awesome. I like to listen to it while driving like a mad man, it makes me feel bad ass.


----------



## Molotov (Mar 9, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> Do any of you like opera?



I've heard bits and pieces of Opera, but what Aden said, the vocalists from each piece I heard are stunning.

Heh, movies should include more of the Classical Era Of Music. It'll rock in my book.


----------



## Zero_Point (Mar 9, 2008)

Not so much classical (though there are many pieces I enjoy), but orchestra music in and of itself is just awesome at times.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 9, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> Hmm... This is the first time I've seen this thread.
> 
> Do any of you like opera?



I haven't seen any, but a radio station was broadcasting a full opera performance. It was really cool


----------



## net-cat (Mar 9, 2008)

I love classical music.

I don't have a good source for it, though. (Yes, BitTorrent, but I can't preview songs on BitTorrent.)


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 9, 2008)

I like some classical, I'm a fan of Carol Maria von Weber. Der Freischultz is <3


----------



## LobaHuskita (Mar 9, 2008)

I've enjoyed classical music ever since I first listened to the SF Symphony Orchestra, those guys inspired me to take up and instrument and play in the band. XD I find playing and singing classical music to be so exhilirating, also imo classical is so cinematic because I always tend to visualize "short films" in my head. X3


----------



## Fox Amoore (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm actually quite partial to the late Jerry Goldsmith, he did a wonderful under-listened theme track to a film called "Powder." It was my first ever classical film score I got. His techniques with strings is a wonder to behold.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Mar 9, 2008)

I find classical music to be very inspiring, because it allows you to go freely at painting any mental image of your own from your imagination based on what the music describes.  Sometimes listening to some familiar music performed by different orchestras or in other instrument arrangements brings back some memories, like when I once listened to J.S. Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D minor on the organ, I could vividly remember the abstract shapes and colors depicted in the first sequence of "Fantasia." Yes, classical music is a favorite of mine.


----------



## Oni (Mar 10, 2008)

When I was younger, I shunned classical music as it was considered to be "not cool". However, later in life I grew fond to certain popular pieces such as Pachelbel's Canon in D and Tchaikovsky's 1812 overture . The Trans Siberian Orchestra Christmas Pachelbel's Canon in D is also extremely pleasant.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 10, 2008)

So anyone else out there who likes opera have any favourite singers?
Mine include Natalie Dessay, Enrico Caruso, the Late Lucciano Pavarotti, and a few others that impress me.


----------



## Fox Amoore (Mar 10, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> So anyone else out there who likes opera have any favourite singers?
> Mine include Natalie Dessay, Enrico Caruso, the Late Lucciano Pavarotti, and a few others that impress me.



Katherine Jenkins has a mesmerizing voice and is probably my favorite, Pavarotti has some amazing performances as well.


----------



## Oni (Mar 11, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=VeI9c9Uvlrs&feature=related
http://youtube.com/watch?v=6wpPk8qk3uQ
http://youtube.com/watch?v=psd19YV8-Ww

The opening is exotic and enchanting,
http://youtube.com/watch?v=F_1OP9niClc&feature=related


----------



## parsley (Mar 13, 2008)

Yay for Classical! I especially like Baroque music, Bach is probably my favorite composer. Or most anything with guitar, mandolin, and/or lute.
I love seeing classical pieces performed live, but haven't been to a concert for a while. Someday I'll have to see an opera, too, that would be very cool!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 13, 2008)

You're right. Katherine Jenkins' voice is sort of hypnotic. 

And I have yet to go an opera. I wish I could, though. I wanted to go so badly when I heard Domingo was gonna be preforming in San Antonio.


----------



## twilightiger (Mar 13, 2008)

For a taste of modern composer's performing in the classical style I like Joe Hisaishi. His work is phenominal. Just listening to his work is inspiring.
Nobuo Uematsu's work translates well into classical compositions, Tour de japon performed a concert of his work. Ai no theme will always be one of my favorite songs. They did a remake called Tsuki no akari. The vocals are beautiful. It may not be classical in the sense of the word. But it remains a powerful and moving piece.
For opera I'd have to pick Wagner. Dies Neibelungen is a classic.


----------



## Woofi (Apr 5, 2008)

I really don't understand how people quantify classical music (read: western common-practice-period) as "relaxing." In some cases yes, but classical music can be some of the most violent, intricate and relentless shit you can listen to. In my opinion, it's the most emotion evoking period in music. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gZbMOq_Ge8&feature=related


----------



## sgolem (Apr 7, 2008)

Woofi said:
			
		

> I really don't understand how people quantify classical music (read: western common-practice-period) as "relaxing." In some cases yes, but classical music can be some of the most violent, intricate and relentless shit you can listen to. In my opinion, it's the most emotion evoking period in music. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gZbMOq_Ge8&feature=related


I fucking love Stravinsky.  I listen to the Rite of Spring all the time.  Did you know it caused a riot when it was first revealed because it was so bizarre? Anyway, I'm quoting this because it's true.  That's exactly why they use classical music in movies.  


My friend and I always put on The Planets by Gustav Holst and pretend were in a spaceship when we're driving around.  At 21, we're both probably too to be doing stuff like that, but it's fun in a totally nerdy way.

Swan Lake has its moments too.


----------



## Woofi (Apr 8, 2008)

sgolem said:
			
		

> I fucking love Stravinsky.  I listen to the Rite of Spring all the time.  Did you know it caused a riot when it was first revealed because it was so bizarre? Anyway, I'm quoting this because it's true.  That's exactly why they use classical music in movies.



Indeed I did. Granted, it's paganistic theme played smashingly into the cause of the riot(s). Stravinsky (among other neoclassical composers) did essentially pave the way for what movie and game soundtracks are today. 



			
				sgolem said:
			
		

> My friend and I always put on The Planets by Gustav Holst and pretend were in a spaceship when we're driving around.  At 21, we're both probably too to be doing stuff like that, but it's fun in a totally nerdy way.
> 
> Swan Lake has its moments too.



The Planets is irrevocably one of my favourite musical suites in history.  I actually know all the pieces in it that aren't "Mars."  Swan Lake also kicks ass. 

Incidentally, John Williams quite blatantly ripped of both Stravinsky and Holst for the soundtrack in the original Star Wars trilogy. :|


----------



## Jelly (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh, come on, he didn't rip off Stravinsky. It was a "homage." ;-) I think he actually stated that.

PS: I don't think there is anything about his ballets I would call "neoclassical." They were very non-traditional.


----------



## Woofi (Apr 9, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Oh, come on, he didn't rip off Stravinsky. It was a "homage." ;-) I think he actually stated that.
> 
> PS: I don't think there is anything about his ballets I would call "neoclassical." They were very non-traditional.



NICE SAVE, WILLIAMS! *salute*

Stravinsky? He's technically a neoclassical composer despite being an avant-garde weirdo. His ballets may have been a bit off but almost all of his other works were absolutely neoclassical. Stravinsky's Pater Noster ftw.


----------



## eorpheus (Apr 20, 2008)

I didn't start liking classical music until I began majoring in it .  But as I walk down the path of classical music in the percussion world, I've been finding myself falling in love with a lot of contemporary composers... steve reich, john cage, toru takemitsu, paul lansky, robert aldrige, john adams... the future is bright


----------

